# How to connect RCA 5.1 surround sound to receiver?



## mynameislewey (Feb 13, 2020)

My receiver has settings specifically for Dolby 5.1 surround send. It’s old (but still strong!) and only has RCA inputs (no HDMI or Optical). I’ve included an image of the back. I’m having trouble understanding how to feed it the surround sound information with the plugins on the back.

The goal is to give it 5.1 surround sound info from the tv. The tv has HDMI and Optical output so I was going to purchase this converter that changes the HDMI to RCA surround sound outputs. Where do I connect these to the receiver though for the SL, SR and Center speakers?

Right now I just have the stereo connection (two RCA plugs) going into the tv/aux input the two rear speaker definitely have no sound coming out. 

Receiver is harman/kardon AVR 20II (I know it’s old but I love it! Don’t laugh!)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not really possible with that ancient AVR which seems to lack any digital or multichannel inputs. The best you can do is use the L/R output of the interface box and turn on Dolby ProLogic.


----------



## Roswell11 (Feb 9, 2020)

Honestly, I don't think it can work, the AVR is just too old-school.


----------



## RyND (Jan 4, 2012)

Shouldn't the 2 channel setting on the interface box pass the Dolby info thru to the receiver. If so I would think that it should work.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RyND said:


> Shouldn't the 2 channel setting on the interface box pass the Dolby info thru to the receiver. If so I would think that it should work.


Good idea......if it works that way.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

First, that adapter box you show is intended to loop a DVD or Blu-Ray player through it to pull the surround signal out of the HDMI digital stream, not to hook up a TV. If it had an optical INPUT it would probably work, but it does not. Most TV's do not have an HDMI OUT (not considering ARC) so this adapter box just won't work.

It appears your receiver will only do “simulated” surround sound (Dolby Pro Logic) which is not the same as true surround sound decoding (Dolby Digital) because there are no optical or coax digital inputs on the receiver. There are also no 5.1 or 7.1 inputs, only outputs. Best that receiver will do is this: Look for the headphone output plug on the TV. This is a 2 channel analog output. Then get an adapter cable from the headphone output to two RCA connectors, then plug the RCA’s into one of the analog inputs on the receiver like Tape 1 Play. Once connected set TV at 70% volume and receiver at 20% (just to start) and select Tape 1 on the receiver. Then let the receiver apply its Pro Logic simulated surround sound to the two channel signal from the headphone output of the TV.


----------

